# Is a Mule right for me???



## LivinNDaSaddle (Jul 16, 2012)

I have been a horse lover and owner for ALL of my life. My current horse, Chester, I have had since I was 8 years old. Mind you I am 22 now. I have recently married my best friend Tony, who trains for and competes in Strong Man Competitions. My 6'3" 300lbs husband is SCARED and a little chicken of horses. Chester is very laid back and Tony has made efforts to come out with me and brush him and will now hand feed him treats. Chester and Tony have become friends, BUT I really want to share my love of horses with Tony. Chester is getting up their in age and it is getting time to retire him. I am looking into getting another riding buddy for me aswell as a pasture buddy for Chester. Chester is ALWAYS the little guy on the totem pole so to speak. He is always picked on by other horses and is SOOO easy going he doesn't really care. It sad though when you try to make friends for your pet and the other horses just beat him up. 

I have been thinking about getting a pair of draft mules. I have read that they are a little bit more laid back and easy going like my Chester, and big and hardy enough to be able to carry my husband on short trail rides. I also am interested in have them for pulling carts around our neighborhood for the local children and our FUTURE children.

Can someone tell me if I am barking up the right tree? If not, does anyone know what it is that I am looking for?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

LivinNDaSaddle said:
			
		

> I have been a horse lover and owner for ALL of my life. My current horse, Chester, I have had since I was 8 years old. Mind you I am 22 now. I have recently married my best friend Tony, who trains for and competes in Strong Man Competitions. My 6'3" 300lbs husband is SCARED and a little chicken of horses. Chester is very laid back and Tony has made efforts to come out with me and brush him and will now hand feed him treats. Chester and Tonyhave become friends, BUT I really want to share my love of horses with Tony. Chester is getting up their in age and it is getting time to retire him. I am looking into getting another riding buddy for me aswell as a pasture buddy for Chester. Chester is ALWAYS the little guy on the totem pole so to speak. He is always picked on by other horses and is SOOO easy going he doesn't really care. It sad though when you try to make friends for your pet and the other horses just beat him up.
> 
> I have been thinking about getting a pair of Draft mules. I have read that they are a little bit more laid back and easy going like my Chester, and big and hardy enough to be able to carry my husband on short trail rides. I also am interested in have them for pully carts around our neighborhood for the local children.
> 
> Can someone tell me if I am barking up the right tree? If not, does anyone know what it is that I am looking for?


Now, mind I have never owned a horse mule or donkey but I did do the mammoth donkey page. if you didnt see, they are laid back and the bigger the more easier going tends to be accepted with this breed, so I would suggest a mammoth donkey or mammoth donkey mule,  If you have the room, and can afford, a mule or donkey would be great  (only reason I say 'or donkey is cause I dont know if you want a horse/donkey or just a donkey is cool 8) ) http://saveyourassrescue.org/foradoption.html this site has donkeys and mules (more donkeys tho i think) for adoption who were saved. I don't know where your at, but its at verious locations


----------



## LivinNDaSaddle (Jul 16, 2012)

I am located in Michigan. I have a little bad taste in my mouth when it comes down to donkey because of a mean little guy my neighbor had when growing up, but the arent completely out of the question. I am partial to Mules, only beacause I went on a comercial trail ride out in the rockies and rode the SWEETEST guy names jackson who LOVED PB&J sandwiches  But thank you so much for the site I'll check it out!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

LivinNDaSaddle said:
			
		

> I am located in Michigan. I have a little bad taste in my mouth when it comes down to donkey because of a mean little guy my neighbor had when growing up, but the arent completely out of the question. I am partial to Mules, only beacause I went on a comercial trail ride out in the rockies and rode the SWEETEST guy names jackson who LOVED PB&J sandwiches  But thank you so much for the site I'll check it out!!!


Lol, I know what you mean  I used to HATE orpingtons cause I was like 'Their generic I don't want generic' but after getting one I LOVED LOVED LOVED them!! Don't pass them out, but if you want a mule the very first ones on their are mules, lol. Ill see what I can find when it comes finding Michagan donkey mules. Do you want to get a rescue or is it just temperment that means the most to you? (like breed or pureness doesn't matter much) I love looking up things about mules or donkeys, or any equine, LOL


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.horseclicks.com/mule/michigan/AC/horses-for-sale

Here I found this, it lists all sorts of mules for sale in Michigan 

ETA- To veiw it, you have to say on the veiw, instead of normal view, put ' photos'


----------



## LivinNDaSaddle (Jul 16, 2012)

Rescues are fine if I can find the ones that will get along with my husband and MORE IMPORTANLY my horse...I am partial to Geldings then I would be a Mare, just because all our pets are males and I always have had male animals growing up...you could say I am very stuck in my ways..but aslong as the aditude is right and it is a right family fit, we will be happy!!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

LivinNDaSaddle said:
			
		

> Rescues are fine if I can find the ones that will get along with my husband and MORE IMPORTANLY my horse...I am partial to Geldings then I would be a Mare, just because all our pets are males and I always have had male animals growing up...you could say I am very stuck in my ways..but aslong as the aditude is right and it is a right family fit, we will be happy!!!!


LOL! My mom is just like that, she thinks mares are brats, and geldings are more layed back (She had horses growing up). We've always had females growing up, but never large animals, but your right, once you get your ways its set in.  Best of luck finding a mule! If you need help researching I'm a lonely hermit with no life so I'll be here


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 16, 2012)

I've never ridden or worked with mules, but I have lived with them. A family friend kept a pair of mules and some of his horses in our pasture. Being oh from 7-13 while they were there I did spend quite a bit of time out with them. I would definitely say the were smarter and calmer than the horses. Not as pushy as well.  There was both a Molly and a gelded...I want say they are called johns?.... I actually enjoyed the Molly more...no clue if she was an exception to the rule or what but she was much more social.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 16, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I've never ridden or worked with mules, but I have lived with them. A family friend kept a pair of mules and some of his horses in our pasture. Being oh from 7-13 while they were there I did spend quite a bit of time out with them. I would definitely say the were smarter and calmer than the horses. Not as pushy as well.  There was both a Molly and a gelded...I want say they are called johns?.... I actually enjoyed the Molly more...no clue if she was an exception to the rule or what but she was much more social.


Jack. Males are jacks, and mollies are molly mules, but not sure if the mule part matters.. LMAO


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 16, 2012)

No, BrownSheep had it right, the male mule is a john. Donkey males are jacks.

5 years ago, my life was taken over by a miniature molly mule, and nothing has been the same, since.

The first thing you have to realize, is that a mule may be half horse, but it is *not* a horse. Temperamentally, mules are more like donkeys, though they do have a horse's "flight" response. A mule is very, very smart, has a memory that will put an elephant's to shame, and insists on being able to think for itself. You "ask" a mule, you don't "tell" it, and wait for it to do what you asked. Once a mule has learned something, it has learned it for life, so you'd better be sure you want them to learn what you're teaching! Mules bond with their owners, and can be very loyal, but if you bully a mule, it _will_ come back to bite you, sometimes literally!


----------



## LivinNDaSaddle (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you all very much. I think what I am going to do and look up a few rescues of local mules farms, and start volunteering around them first, untill I am sure this is the animal for me. I think I am right, but I don't just adopt pets to throw away, so I don't want to get in a situation with 2 of these guys and find out it isn't what I was looking for.


----------

